# Townsend, Tn



## richnkristy (Apr 10, 2005)

As anyone stayed at the Little River Village Campground in Townsend, TN? We have reservations for this Saturday through Wednesday. It will be our last camping trip before the kids go back to school Aug. 2. We always stay in Townsend when we go to the smokies, but always in a cabin. We cannot wait to camp there. Just want to see if anyone has had any experiences with this campground. Thanks!


----------



## TN Campers (Jan 31, 2005)

We live about 45 minutes from Townsend and have stayed at the Little River campground a few times, but that was before we had a TT. We really like the campground - everything has always been well maintained and clean. It appears the temperatures will be cooling off for you this weekend, which will make it even better. I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

We've stayed there a few times. Like TN Campers said it's a very nice well maintained campground. The only fault I found is the sites are a little tight in the full hookup section especially if you have a creekside site. Be safe and enjoy your trip.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We haven't stayed at this particular CG but in passing by, all the CG in the Townsend area seem to be pretty nice. I really like that little town of Townsend - pretty quaint, neat, and not too far from Gatlinburg, Cades Cove, etc.

On an off-topic, have any of you guys signed up for the Southeast Fall Outback rally in Cloudland? It's under forums, rallies, then Southeast ... (i think). Hope to see you there!









C-


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

I know by now that you have already come and gone (I'm new around here), and would be interested in hearing your comments about Little River. We stayed there last summer in a pop-up and were not impressed: too noisy, too many uncontrolled kids, and cramped campsites. We prefer Tremont Hills (just next door to LR), especially the "A" section alongside the river. Pads are asphalt, plenty of room, and the riverside sites have decks that look out over the river. Highly recommended!


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Not wanting to hi-jack, but as a side note, Townsend has a local(?) band called "Sisters of the Silver Sage" I don't usually listen to this type of music, but they are really good and wonderful to talk with after the show, or during breaks. They were even the guest band on Riders Radio Theater a while back.

Promo off









Dreamtimers

PS
No connection to the band other than a fan.


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

Pastor John said:


> We prefer Tremont Hills (just next door to LR), especially the "A" section alongside the river. Pads are asphalt, plenty of room, and the riverside sites have decks that look out over the river. Highly recommended!
> [snapback]58637[/snapback]​


We've never stayed at Treemont but have driven thru to check it out. It looks very nice as you described. We were going to stay there a couple of weekends ago but when I called to make reservations it was going to end up costing about $40 a night







after their added fees for my 2 kids. That plus their no refund policy for cancellations was enough for me to say "no thanks". We went to Clabough's CG on the Piegon Forge end of Wear's Valley instead.


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

What did you think about Clabough's? We're heading up to PF in February and are considering "Outbacking" instead of a motel.


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

Pastor John said:


> What did you think about Clabough's? We're heading up to PF in February and are considering "Outbacking" instead of a motel.
> [snapback]58721[/snapback]​


It's a nice CG. It's older but well kept. I'd recommend staying in the back part,(the old Fort Wear CG) the front is mostly permanent sights and is right on the highway. Since your going in Feb & the leaves will already be gone & shade won't be a bonus you might check out River Plantation RV Park.


----------

